# Warm boots for cows!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden! you scamp , you! I thought you were looking for boots for your cows!
Honestly!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah tiny, so did I. I wanted to see these boots for cows! 

Golden, I shop at Goodwill and the Salvation Army. I found a really nice pair of winter boots for $7.00 at the Salvation Army store several weekends ago.

The only thing I won't buy there is lingerie. I don't want to put something on my bootie that was on someone else's bootie previously. :shock:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Muck boots are the best. I have the work boots with the lug soles, so I do not ride in them, but they have all different styles now. I saw a pair that was a tall boot with a wavy sole, I think called a chore boot. They also have boots that look like leather riding boots, no experience if they are warm or not, but the work and chore boots sure are.
Send photos when you get them on the heifers. I'm interested to know how they like them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I was hoping to see cows in boots too  

I've yet to find a pair of winter riding boots with soles I'm comfortable starting colts in. I waterproof my regular riding boots and wear battery heated hunting socks with them. I trudge through the snow in my snow boots and change into riding boots once I'm in the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

muck boots maybe the thing, I have the chore ones, I wonder about the riding ones


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

they look very nice. I have a catalog that I got at a trade show they have about 30 different styles now. I will have to check out their website,


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I found theese!!! They look warm yet stylish.

Climate change, artwork


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My cows want this pair.

Muckboots.com - The Original On-Line Retailer of Muck Boots by The Original Muck Boot Company.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My cows have a pair of Muckboots. And OMG! I can slip them on barefoot, trudge through knee deep snow, clean the barn, groom the ponies, trudge back to the house and all the while my toes stay toasty warm. I <3 them!

A bit pricey (think I paid around $99 at TSC) but so far they have held up great for 2 years.


----------



## MNCOWGIRL (Oct 24, 2011)

Schnees, Yes thats what they are called. They are the best winter riding boots made. They are tall, warm and made for riding or tramping thru the snow. Look em up online. Also they last a long long long time and when they wear out you can send em back to the place you bought em from and they will fix them for dang cheap.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say Mt Horse (because they are wider and bigger while still look nice on leg), but the price bites.  Unless you are very lucky to get something on consignment (I did for 1/3 of the price last Spring).

P.S. Unfortunately I can't ride in anything that doesn't provide very good ankle support (so winter boots from Walmart etc. don't make the trick), otherwise one of my ankles fail...


----------

